# Application photo automatique vol iPhone / MBP



## Ashram_ (10 Août 2017)

Bonjour,

Ma question est très simple: afin de "compléter" l'utilité de 'Localiser mon iPhone/Mac", j'aimerais savoir s'il existe une appli iPhone et un petit software Mac permettant d'automatiquement envoyer par mail une photo de la personne essayant de déverouiller l'appareil?

J'ai un peu cherché mais rien trouvé de convainquant. Le seul truc que j'ai trouvé s'en rapprochant (lookout) est basé sur un abonnement. Je n'ai rien contre le fait de payer, mais plutôt un achat qu'un abonnement.

En espérant qu'Apple intègre un jour nativement cette fonction.

Merci!


----------



## Romuald (10 Août 2017)

Ashram_ a dit:


> En espérant qu'Apple intègre un jour nativement cette fonction


Pour ça il faudrait déjà que l'iphone dispose d'un capteur côté écran, sinon la photo risque de ne prendre que les chaussures du voleur 
Et quand bien même, il suffirait alors de mettre le doigt ou un bout de scotch sur l'objectif pour rendre le soft inutile .


----------



## r e m y (10 Août 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> Pour ça il faudrait déjà que l'iphone dispose d'un capteur côté écran, sinon la photo risque de ne prendre que les chaussures du voleur


 [emoji12] toi t'es pas de la génération selfie...


----------



## Powerdom (10 Août 2017)

un code sur l'iphone et c'est fini. le malandrin ne pourra jamais exploiter le téléphone subtilisé. Pourquoi s'emm..... la vie à payer des trucs inutiles.


----------



## Ashram_ (10 Août 2017)

Powerdom a dit:


> un code sur l'iphone et c'est fini. le malandrin ne pourra jamais exploiter le téléphone subtilisé. Pourquoi s'emm..... la vie à payer des trucs inutiles.



Oui c'est le cas, mais dans le cas d'un vol, la localisation est souvent pas super précise, surtout en environnement urbain, une photo peut aider à déclencher une enquête, alors que la localisation seule, non.


----------



## Powerdom (10 Août 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> il faudrait déjà que l'iphone dispose d'un capteur côté écran




Rooooh Quand même !   tu vas finir dans le post "il s'en passe des trucs dans le forum technique"


----------



## Romuald (10 Août 2017)

Powerdom a dit:


> Rooooh Quand même !   tu vas finir dans le post "il s'en passe des trucs dans le forum technique"


Mon rêve !
(Mince, ça s'est vu...)


----------



## Romuald (10 Août 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> [emoji12] toi t'es pas de la génération selfie...


C'est ben vrai, ça™

Les québecois l'ont francisé en "egoportrait", je trouve ça toutafé judicieux


----------



## r e m y (11 Août 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est ben vrai, ça[emoji769]
> 
> Les québecois l'ont francisé en "egoportrait", je trouve ça toutafé judicieux



Moi, mon ego ne tient pas sur un portrait.... [emoji23]


----------

